# Cobalt Blue Beer Bottle



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 11, 2005)

While scouting out some new areas this weekend I found this bottle sticking out of the leaves by an old stonewall. Found a few more late 1800's bottles scattered around it.
 Looking for more info on it. The base is embossed A.B.G.M. Co/ I / BELLEVILLE/ ILL
 guessing this is probably where the bottle was made. Wondered if someone knows date mfg. which brand of beer, and value etc. Not planning on selling it, makes a very pretty window bottle.
 Cliff


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Cliff,  you got a real nice bottle there. [] ABGM Co is "ADOLPHUS BUSCH GLASS MANUFACTURING Co." Cirrca 1886 to 1928. I don't know a value,  but Busch bottles are very collectible and that blue sure is nice!  Congrats!  Kelley

 PS.  Belleville Ill. is where it was made.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Gunsmoke,
 The seam stops near the tooled collar so I am guessing it is probably pre 1900 also no crown top. Sure surprised me to see it just laying there. Glad the neck was downhill it never would have survived otherwise. Thanks again.
 Cliff


----------



## kastoo (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow..that is only the second blue bottle I've seen like that that wasn't a blob.


----------



## bottles141 (Apr 11, 2005)

hey, cliff just wanted to say nice pic. It really shows the color whish i was with you guys that day. I bet that we will find alot of nice stuff out there this coming weekend, cant wait i will give you a call sometime this week see ya


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi , 
 Nice find !
 If I remember correctly.....I believe I have seen these sell in the 75.00 - 100.00 range. 
 Well anyway , It is a GREAT window bottle !!
 Brian


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's the other bottles found around it. Nothing special Tuttles Elixer,Hires and some plain Janes.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 11, 2005)

This nearby abandoned house interests me more gotta get back with my metal detector and probe to find the real dump. Should be fun.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Brian,
 Guess this Bud's for me, makes up for the thousands of brown beer bottles I've dug and emptied over the years [] 

 Ya Paul we gotta get diggin next weekend, frost is gettin outa the ground now.

 Cliff


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello Ye Olde Prospector 
                                    GREAT bottle,excellent find thanks for sharing.[8D]


----------



## diggerjeff (Apr 11, 2005)

i live about 100 mi from st louis and alton where these bottles were made. they are a great color and always a thrill to find. cant say for sure that it contained a busch product, because they made and sold bottles to alot  of people. i have dug three or four of these over the last 20 years or so. not a very common one around these parts! the glass must have been good because all that i have dug have had no sickness. i think that is a 75.00+ bottle.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi diggerjeff,
     Thanks for the info. Didn't realize Adolfus Busch made bottles for other companies
 as well. Think you are right on their glass being good quality, there is no sickness or pitting on the bottle I found. I would immagine the bottle I found had lain out in the wx for at least 75 years and is still shiny as when it was made probably 100 years ago. I found a book that said the Belleville glass plant was from 1886-1907 Thanks again.
 Cliff


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 12, 2005)

hi cliff, i wouldn't sell it either, it's beautiful, congrats.  rhona


----------

